# Postman delivering opened mail



## DublinCeltic (3 Mar 2010)

Hope this is in the right section.

I received a letter from a solicitor yesterday which was opened, i got a call from my mother who said a letter arrived addressed to me which was open and she seen what it was about.
When i got home it appeared that it had never actually been sealed or was opened extremely carefully(which i doubt).

As this was a very private letter should i contact an post incase the postie is at it and also contact the company that sent it and tell them what heppened.

God knows who's after reading what was written in the letter which contained personnel financial details.

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Papercut (4 Mar 2010)

No official looking letter would have cash enclosed, if anything it would be a cheque.

  It’s hand written envelopes containing birthday cards etc that would be more likely to contain cash.

  If an An Post employee is going to go to the bother of intercepting any post that they think might contain cash it would make more sense for them not to bother delivering it at all, instead of opening it before delivering it.

  It sounds as if the solicitor is either using faulty/cheap envelopes or someone was careless when sealing it. I’d contact the solicitor & bring it to their attention.


----------



## jack2009 (4 Mar 2010)

i agree it sounds  more like cheap or old self seal envelops.


----------



## woodbine (4 Mar 2010)

Occasionally when i'm posting something I have to re-open the envelope to add in something extra. The seal (self seal) would not look as precise as when originally sealed. 

And as mentioned, if the envelopes were poor quality it would probably not stay closed at all. 

why don't you post a few things to yourself and see if they arrive intact? 

maybe a few handwritten birthday card-type letters. 

good luck.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2010)

Beware.  This has happened to me in the past. All sorts of theories etc.  Turned out some nosey no-life in the shared house was steaming the letters open.


----------



## Chocks away (4 Mar 2010)

Would be inclined to blame self adhesive envelopes. Have received opened mail in the past but I have also noticed some of my own new envelopes that are not too good. They seem to have a 'shelf life', so if a distributor gets in a few million of them and a number of pallets get stuck at the back of the warehouse


----------



## jack2009 (4 Mar 2010)

..
self seal envelopes only last 6 months or so but can be less if you buy from someone who has had them to long before selling them.

Ring your solicitor and give out to them and introduce them to selo tape.


----------



## MANTO (4 Mar 2010)

The same happened to me - Official letter arrived open - it was clear though it was just a cheap envelope with useless sticky.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Mar 2010)

I've always been a fan of putting a strip of sellotape across the seal on  envelopes.


----------



## MandaC (4 Mar 2010)

That is a good one Graham. I do that too.   

Friend sent me a Birthday card (probably obvious) and a voucher through the post to me last november. Never arrived.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Mar 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> I've always been a fan of putting a strip of sellotape across the seal on envelopes.


 
Tend to do that myself actually.

A work mate claims they have sent 2 different birthday cards containing cash (20 euro each time) to children in 2 different families - in the same area, and both time the card has arrived sans cash.


----------



## Plek Trum (5 Mar 2010)

Cheap envelope - ring Solicitors and tell them that you would kindly appreciate if all post was carefully sealed in future...  In a nice way!


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Mar 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Tend to do that myself actually.
> 
> A work mate claims they have sent 2 different birthday cards containing cash (20 euro each time) to children in 2 different families - in the same area, and both time the card has arrived sans cash.


 
An A5 brown envelope with the regular envelope inside might divert attention away. Especially if the name on the brown envelope done "officially" like on a label or typed. I'm sure the receipient would understand.


----------



## oldtimer (5 Mar 2010)

Iqon77 - Don't believe all you hear. I worked at that post-office for years and never remember that happening and, believe me, if it happened, I would know. That comment is way over the top.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Mar 2010)

DublinCeltic said:


> my mother [...] said a letter arrived addressed to me which was open and she seen what it was about.


No further questions, m'lud.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (6 Mar 2010)

DublinCeltic said:


> Hope this is in the right section.
> 
> I received a letter from a solicitor yesterday which was opened, i got a call from my mother who said a letter arrived addressed to me which was open and she seen what it was about. .............
> Any suggestions appreciated


Did the letter fall out of the envelope, unfold itself and turn right-side up in front of your Mum? Magic 
Any suggestions? Inform her that she shouldn't be interfering with your mail (providing you are over 18).


----------



## lightswitch (7 Mar 2010)

"Friend sent me a Birthday card (probably obvious) and a voucher through  the post to me last november. Never arrived."

I have a friend like that too, same thing, same friend, every year, happens at Christmas too


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Mar 2010)

lightswitch said:


> "Friend sent me a Birthday card (probably obvious) and a voucher through  the post to me last november. Never arrived."
> 
> I have a friend like that too, same thing, same friend, every year, happens at Christmas too



And you still call them a friend


----------



## Pixied (8 Mar 2010)

I'm inclined to think it sounds like your Mum too...sorry..

Even if it was open why would she take out the letter and read it?
And it must have had your name on the outside of the letter too..


----------



## clio1999 (8 Mar 2010)

my husband is a postman if a letter has been damaged or open they have to put it in a sealed plastic envelope with a sticker which says letter opened/damaged etc, I think it may been a nosey mum sorry


----------



## dmos87 (9 Mar 2010)

Have to agree, my mum pulled this on me a few times when I lived at home....

Dont accuse but next time it happens tell her how odd it is that its the second time she's been able to read your post!!


----------



## Complainer (9 Mar 2010)

Or you could post some 'bait' letters with your name on the outside, and 'Dear Mum, thanks for opening my post for me' on the inside!


----------



## dmos87 (9 Mar 2010)

Go with the bait letters, it'll be worth the cost of a stamp to see your mums face!!


----------

